# Hello, New Introduction



## KateyLouise (Oct 19, 2010)

Myself and my partner are seriously considering a perminent move to canada, would like to talk to people who are in the process of doing it or who have already moved for information about all aspects of it! Thanks people!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Katey,

I have moved this post to the Canada forum as you are more likely to get help in there.
Good luck.

Veronica


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

KateyLouise said:


> Myself and my partner are seriously considering a perminent move to canada, would like to talk to people who are in the process of doing it or who have already moved for information about all aspects of it! Thanks people!


You will have difficulty getting objective answers on any forum but you will get opinions and that's all they are, neither truths nor untruths in may cases.
Firstly, may I ask what you and/or your partner do for a living. Entry into Canada is very employment driven. In the event you don't know, you must have a visa issued by the Canadian Government to allow you to live and work in Canada. Certain job categories will provide you, all else being correct, with early immigration status. Outside these job categories you will need pre-arranged employment.
Canada is a huge country so have you decided whereabouts you would like to live? Do you have any friends/relatives here?


----------

